# clown loach tankmates



## Baos (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, I've got 50 clown loaches. Now for the future planning. What should go with them? I have 4 butterfly plecos that will eventually move to their tank. It's running at 82F. It's being kept with high current. Immediately about 2400GPH which could get bumped up to 4800GPH depending on how fast I think they're comfortable with. They will soon have a pretty good root biotope. I like very friendly fish though do not favor the oscar. I prefer to find more exotic types. Who wants the same fish everyone else has? One idea that has come to mind is the archer, though it doesn't seem like a good fit.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

how big is the tank? this will be a big factor in consideration to what can be housed in it.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

your butterfly plecos may have trouble getting food. My clowns were eating all the food in the tank before the plecos could get any and I only had 10.
I successfully kept midwater fish like angels and gouramis with my clowns also yoyo loaches like schooling with clowns.


----------



## Baos (Apr 22, 2010)

I was considering angels but someone told me they would be a bad match.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

ya whats the tank size ??


----------



## Baos (Apr 22, 2010)

immediately 120g. In the future.. who knows.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Baos said:


> immediately 120g. In the future.. who knows.


that's good!

u can keep most community fish with clown loaches, u just got to make sure the other fish can compete with them. Clown loaches can be real hogs at times!

u can even keep cichlids with them as long as the clowns are large enough not to get eaten.


----------



## Colin475 (Apr 21, 2010)

Baos said:


> immediately 120g. In the future.. who knows.


What dimensions?


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Colin475 said:


> What dimensions?


his tank is 60''x18.5''x26'' its actually 125 gallons.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

if possible, some pics would be great.

I've never had clown loaches, but I would think Angels would be a good match (i've had other loaches with them)


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

I have had clown loaches with a wide variety of "non" agressive community fish such as Angels, Gouramis, Tetras, Bala Sharks, Silver Dollars, Severums, Discus and they all do well. When it comes feeding time, just be sure to feed the bottom dwellers, namely the clown loaches first and then give the other tank mates their food, otherwise the clowns, will do their utmost to pig out on everyone elses food. For some entertainment, get some love worms and put them in a cone feeder that floats at the top of the tank...watch the clowns, they are hilarious! Now my real question is, where did you get 50 of them? retail wise they can be expensive fish even when small


----------



## Baos (Apr 22, 2010)

CanadianAquatics


----------



## snowflakie (Apr 22, 2010)

I was at VanAqua yesturday and with their clowns they had barbs, rasboras and two turtles. With mine, I have a BNP and tetras.  I think just about anything will go with the clowns, as long as they are not shy about taking the food they want!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

As Gimlid, unless your plecos are adults and aggressive eaters (the L052 butterflies are not bad), they won't get any food unless you severely overfeed with CL around. Something to consider when pairing plecos with clowns. You can certainly put in Pseudas and some of the more aggressive Hypans. They can compete with the best of them.


----------

